# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen cipramil-gevolgen(ziek?)

## ezzie

Hallo,

ik ben aan het afbouwen van cipramil. ik ben 22 en heb cipramil 2 en half jaar geslikt. Ik slikte elke dag 30 mg. Nu na 5 weken zit ik op 10 mg. Ik slik 10 mg nu voor 3 dagen en voel me ziek. Ik heb op internet gekeken naar bijwerkingen van afbouwen maar zag niet echt iets vergelijkends. Ik voel me een beetje draaierig (ik ben al eerder gestopt toen ik 17 was en herken dit wel van toen) maar verder ben ik heel erg moe..de laatste weken heb ik gewoon geen energie meer!! ik vind dit zo irritant van mijzelf..herkend iemand de vermoeidheid? zou dat gevolg van afbouwen? ik heb heel rustig gedaan afgelopen weken dus daar ligt het niet aan. Verder heb ik buikpijn en ben misselijk. heb ik misschien gewoon griep? en is die moeiheid gewoon toeval ofzo? herkend iemand dit? ik zou het heel fijn vinden als iemand dit herkend
bedankt voor het lezen alvast.

----------


## katje45

> Hallo,
> 
> ik ben aan het afbouwen van cipramil. ik ben 22 en heb cipramil 2 en half jaar geslikt. Ik slikte elke dag 30 mg. Nu na 5 weken zit ik op 10 mg. Ik slik 10 mg nu voor 3 dagen en voel me ziek. Ik heb op internet gekeken naar bijwerkingen van afbouwen maar zag niet echt iets vergelijkends. Ik voel me een beetje draaierig (ik ben al eerder gestopt toen ik 17 was en herken dit wel van toen) maar verder ben ik heel erg moe..de laatste weken heb ik gewoon geen energie meer!! ik vind dit zo irritant van mijzelf..herkend iemand de vermoeidheid? zou dat gevolg van afbouwen? ik heb heel rustig gedaan afgelopen weken dus daar ligt het niet aan. Verder heb ik buikpijn en ben misselijk. heb ik misschien gewoon griep? en is die moeiheid gewoon toeval ofzo? herkend iemand dit? ik zou het heel fijn vinden als iemand dit herkend
> bedankt voor het lezen alvast.


Hallo,

Is niet echt prettig. Misschien heb je echt wat onder de leden, maar het zou ook kunnen zijn dat het afbouwen te snel voor je gaat. Misschien langer een bepaalde hoeveelheid doorslikken voordat het verder naar beneden gaat.
Plus dan kan je altijd nog wel een reactie hebben van je lichaam omdat deze opeens minder van het geneesmiddel krijgt.
Neem voor de zekerheid contact op met de voorschrijvende arts.

----------


## depri838

Hoi,m

Ik herken het helemaal. Na 26 maanden lexapro ben ik heel ziek. Net of ik uit een te snelle draaimolen stap. Misselijk, migraine en zeer slecht slapen. En het gaat maar door......

----------


## katje45

> Hoi,m
> 
> Ik herken het helemaal. Na 26 maanden lexapro ben ik heel ziek. Net of ik uit een te snelle draaimolen stap. Misselijk, migraine en zeer slecht slapen. En het gaat maar door......



Ben je in 1 x gestopt ? Of het je het langzaam afgebouwd?

----------


## ezzie

Hoi,

wat vervelend he :-(. Hoe lang heb je dit nu? 

ik ben sinds 5 dagen geleden helemaal gestopt met citalopram. Ik heb laatste 4 weken 10 mg geslikt. Ben erg duizelig en moe nu, Maar gelukkig niet misselijk zoals toen ik van 20 naar 10 mg ging. Ik heb alleen wel vreselijke huilbui gekregen...ik werd echt hysterisch...ik vind het zo erg voor mijn vriend, ik ben bang dat hij bang van me wordt. Maar hij zegt dat het komt doordat ik aan het afbouwen ben. Ik hoop het maar haha
Heeft iemand ervaring met hoe lang je duizelig kunt blijven? Ik moet overmorgen weer werken dus ik hoop dat het dan over is!

----------


## depri838

Hallo,

Ik zat op 20 mg lexapro. Per twee weken 5 mg eraf.
Dat ging prima tot dat ik op 5 mg zat.
Ik ben tot helemaal gestopt, dus 0 mg en toen begon de ellende goed. We zijn nu al weer 1,5 week verder, ben door een hel gegaan van lichamelijke verschijnselen, huilbuien, niet slapen etc.
Nu nog steeds heel duizelig. Hoe lang gaat dit duren? Ik twijfel enorm aan alles !

----------


## katje45

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik zat op 20 mg lexapro. Per twee weken 5 mg eraf.
> Dat ging prima tot dat ik op 5 mg zat.
> Ik ben tot helemaal gestopt, dus 0 mg en toen begon de ellende goed. We zijn nu al weer 1,5 week verder, ben door een hel gegaan van lichamelijke verschijnselen, huilbuien, niet slapen etc.
> Nu nog steeds heel duizelig. Hoe lang gaat dit duren? Ik twijfel enorm aan alles !



Hallo,

Op zich een redelijk afbouwschema, maar denk dat het voor jou toch te snel is gegaan.
Hoe lang dit nog gaat duren ? Ik zou het niet weten, maar hoop voor je dat het snel voorbij is. Sterkte!

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Depri. 

Als ik eerlijk mag zijn vind ik dat je een snel afbouwschema gebruikt, 2 weken vind vind ik erg kort na stap 2. Je lichaam krijgt niet genoeg de tijd om te wennen aan vermindering van het stofje of het mag al met nog minder de boel handhaven! Je lichaam verzet zich er tegen, kan niet goed dealen met de extreme veranderingen en dat zorgt ervoor dat je door een ware hel gaat.
Mijn advies, ga terug naar je huisarts en overleg om eventueel weer tijdelijk te beginnen om langzamer af te bouwen! 

groetjes,
petra




> Hallo,
> 
> Ik zat op 20 mg lexapro. Per twee weken 5 mg eraf.
> Dat ging prima tot dat ik op 5 mg zat.
> Ik ben tot helemaal gestopt, dus 0 mg en toen begon de ellende goed. We zijn nu al weer 1,5 week verder, ben door een hel gegaan van lichamelijke verschijnselen, huilbuien, niet slapen etc.
> Nu nog steeds heel duizelig. Hoe lang gaat dit duren? Ik twijfel enorm aan alles !

----------


## depri838

Hallo Allemaal,
Ik heb het afbouwschema geevalueerd met de pschy. Volgens hem het normale afbouwscheme, niet te snel of zo. Volgens hem is het een receptor die uitgeschakeld is geweest door de lexapro die nu weer actief wordt maar nog niet "stationair" loopt, zeg maar. Hij zegt dat dit drie weken gaat duren.
Ik voel me langzaam beter maar heel stapsgewijs. Ben nu heel erg duizelig 's avonds, slaap slecht maar voor de rest gaat het.

Doei allemaal

----------

